# Things to take for better pumps



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm not talking about shitty supplements that increase nitric oxide. I'm thinking of other types of drugs, such as viagra, hydrazaline or piracetam (which apparently increase vascularity) so, does anybody know of anything like these types of drugs to increase vascularity?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I find 10mg cialis pretty good


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

50 days Var 6x 10mg ed

50 days Winnie 6x 10mg ed

Not both together!!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

apparently viagra doesnt do owt for pumps.. I did try too and didnt get much.

pre w/o dbol is good (30mg), training legs on var is a painful experience too (currently on 100mg pd)

I wonder what adding 30mg of db pwo would do on top of the var? :huh:


----------



## Master Chickenherder (Aug 22, 2016)

Oral Winny gives me stupid pumps. 1 hour before 25mgs.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Insulin will give you the best pumps ever. Masteron is good for vascularity even in fatty like me i heard eq and Is also good


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I was meaning other types of things apart from steroids


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

try aminos, citrulline malate and agmatine.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I was meaning other types of things apart from steroids


 like more steroids?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I was meaning other types of things apart from steroids


 Insulin isnt a steroid


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> try aminos, citrulline malate and agmatine.


 Never really thought these natural supplements would do anything.



Jakemaguire said:


> Insulin isnt a steroid


 Aye insulin has amazing pumps lol but i'm cutting


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Never really thought these natural supplements would do anything.
> 
> Aye insulin has amazing pumps lol but i'm cutting


 dont expect steroid like pumps off them but they will give you a bit of a pump and are pretty cheap if you buy in the sale. Bbw or mp stock them.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

andyboro said:


> apparently viagra doesnt do owt for pumps.. I did try too and didnt get much.
> 
> pre w/o dbol is good (30mg), training legs on var is a painful experience too (currently on 100mg pd)
> 
> I wonder what adding 30mg of db pwo would do on top of the var? :huh:


 Viagra works very well for pumps. 25-50mg - 30 mins pre-workout.

Cialis works even better at 10mg - 1 hr pre-workout.

Citrulline Malate along side these just makes it better. Either 6-8g right before you start a workout, or sipped during.

Not having a heavy meal before training as that always kills my pump. I like the ground rice, whey and nut butter combo, or just a higher carb protein bar 45-60 mins pre-workout.

Chuck some Tbol or Var on top of that and you'll have great/painful pumps.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Never really thought these natural supplements would do anything.
> 
> Aye insulin has amazing pumps lol but i'm cutting


 You're more difficult to please than my missus


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

l argenine


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

+1 for slin, most ridiculous pumps of my life

i was literally having to hip drive my arms up to grab the bar so i could do another set of overhead press where my delts were so pumped it felt like they would explode if i lifted my arms

its like someone sprayed builder's expanding foam in your muscles

also of all orals weirdly tbol gave me the most pumps over var, dbol, winny and various pro hormones
on tbol i was literally having to lie down in between sets of squats where my low back was so insanely pumped i couldnt even lock it out

ref otc pump enhancers its just like any other otc bodybuilding supp.... pure snake oil

all the legit muscle building 'supplements' are illegal


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

MrM said:


> I find 10mg cialis pretty good


 20mg for me, and then sex every 2 hours hahahahah


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Good old fashioned Oxymetholone.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

igf-1 lr3 or igf-1 des pre workout if you want insane pumps.


----------

